
Aracna: An Open-Source Quadruped Platform for Evolutionary Robotics - mindcrime
https://mitpress.mit.edu/sites/default/files/titles/content/alife13/ch051.html
======
captaindiego
It seems the Dynamixel servos they are using make up a main component of the
cost. Does anyone have experience with cheaper/alternative servos? Could
cheaper servos be used if better sensors on the joints are employed?

